# "Tivo NowPlaying" Mac widget stopped working after system update?



## Stringer Bell (Aug 6, 2011)

I had been using this widget on my Mac (Snow Leopard) without issue up until 7/25 when I did a System Update and the widget stopped working. Has this happened to anyone else? If so, have you been able to fix it?

Also, any word on whether this works with Lion?


----------



## wdisneymom (Dec 15, 2004)

my tivo widget stopped working too after the update


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

Steve says you don't need those widgets anymore. Suffer. In silence.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

wkearney99 said:


> Steve says you don't need those widgets anymore. Suffer. In silence.


Widgets in general aren't busted.


----------



## ablyth (Feb 2, 2007)

Is there another way of copying shows to my hard drive?


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

You can use the Tivo Transfer tool that's part of Roxio Toast, or the free iTivo app


----------



## diphosphine (Sep 2, 2008)

It also just stopped working on my PowerPC Mac with Leopard (10.5.8), so it's not specific to the Snow Leopard update. I'm not sure which component update did it, though. Maybe a security update?


----------



## yas (Dec 15, 2004)

Stringer Bell said:


> I had been using this widget on my Mac (Snow Leopard) without issue up until 7/25 when I did a System Update and the widget stopped working. Has this happened to anyone else? If so, have you been able to fix it?
> 
> Also, any word on whether this works with Lion?


The Tivo NowPlaying widget definitely does NOT work for me in Lion. TiVo Desktop v. 1.95a appears to be broken, too. The good news is that the following are still working fine in Lion: TiVo Transfer v.2.0 (part of Toast 10.0.8), iTivo v.1.7.7b3, and pyTivoX v.1.3. Web connections with format h t t p s://xx.xx.xx.xx/nowplaying/index.html also still connect to my Premiere and TiVo HD boxes.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

It ain't the prettiest UI out there (it's written in Java) but *kmttg* is working for me in Lion, too.

http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/wiki/mac_osx_installation


----------



## kringle777 (Dec 12, 2006)

Here's the fix for Lion, thanks to user Slude:

1) Open Terminal and unhide your Library folder by typing the following command: chflags nohidden ~/Library/

2) Navigate to your NowPlaying.wdgt file by opening Finder and going to:
Users > your name > Library > Widgets > NowPlaying.wdgt

3) Right-click NowPlaying.wdgt and select Show Package Contents.

4) The contents of the widget will now show. Right-click Info.plist and select Open With > TextEdit

5) In the <dict> section, add this to the top of the other keys listed:
<key>AllowFileAccessOutsideOfWidget</key>
<true/>

6) Quit TextEdit. It should automatically save. You don't need to save a version of it or anything. You can reopen it to verify your change is still there if you want.

7) Right-click on NowPlaying.html and choose Open With > ExtendScript Toolkit (or AppleScript Editor or whatever program will allow you to edit the file)

8) Search for this entry:

Edit it to make it look like this:

9) Save that file and reopen it if you want to verify the change is there.

10) Go to your Dashboard and click on NowPlaying 2.51. Now hit Command+R to reload the widget. It'll go all swirly on you and then will show you the contents of your Tivo!


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

kringle777 said:


> 8) Search for this entry:
> 
> Edit it to make it look like this:


That's just bad XML right there. Are you sure that's needed/helps?

The first form -- <tag/> -- is valid. <tag></tag> would also be valid. But <tag/></tag> is wrong.


----------



## slude (Feb 9, 2008)

(note that this is HTML, not XML which is fundamental to why the old code was broken)

The trailing slash in the opening canvas element is part of the original NowPlaying widget code. The trailing slash probably should be deleted though it doesn't seem to hurt, but adding the closing canvas element is necessary.

The Safari developers explained that the Webkit engine used to allow pages to use "self-closing" tags for more tags than HTML5 officially allows and that part of Webkit implementing the HTML5 parsing algorithm would be "the cost of compatibility with some WebKit-specific content."

The Safari/Webkit developers actually warned back in 2006 that future versions of Safari/Webkit would break pages which used XML-style, self-closing canvas tags.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

I entered my MAK address and current TiVo IP address (10.0.1.11.) I only have one TiVo (a Premiere) with one internal 2TB drive.

I made the edits (have tried twice now) but still can't get it to display my NP list. All I get is this:










... and double-clicking any part of it does nothing. Nor does refreshing with Command-R.

My other widgets work fine. Any help?


----------

